# Anti-Radiation Missiles of the USAF & USN



## Zipper730 (May 14, 2019)

The first design I can readily think of is the XGAM-67 Crossbow (USAF)

Requirement issued in 1953: It was designed to help XB-50's penetrate the USSR
The design was based on the RP-54 Drone, which was, in turn, based on the Q-3
It seemed to be designed for anti-radar first, but was ultimately cancelled due to technological problems and subsonic only speed (1957).
There were proposals to use it as a chaff-layer which could fly a race-track pattern as the bombers would go through, an automated ECM platform, as well as a reconnaissance device.
Dimensions & Weights
Length: 20'0.2"
Diameter: 32"
Wingspan: 12'7.8"
Weight: 2700 pounds

Range: 300 miles
There were a proposal for a replacement called the WS-121B Longbow, which was supersonic, though I have no real information on the design, other than

It was expected to have a range of 200 miles
Was jet-powered and could cruise at subsonic speed, with a supersonic dash
Cancelled in 1960 (unsure what part of 1960).
 The USN developed a design called the ASM-N-8 Corvus

Requirement issued in April 1955
It was capable of supersonic speed, able to home on radar, or be illuminated by radar from an attacking aircraft.
It could carry a nuclear or conventional warhead.
Glided flights began in March of 1960
Program was cancelled in July of 1960 when the USAF asserted control over long-ranged missile programs, and them dumped it
Dimensions & Weights
Length: 16'0"
Diameter: 19"
Wingspan: 5'0"
Weight: 1750 pounds

Performance & Range
Speed: Mach 3.75
Altitude: 50000'
Range: 170 nm at high altitudes; 100 nm at low altitudes

Honestly, I think the Corvus would have been a good choice for the USAF, particularly for smaller aircraft like the B-57, and B-66.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fighterguy (May 16, 2019)

Could these programs have been scrapped because there was others in the pipeline that demonstrated greater potential, like AGM-45 Shrike?


----------



## Zipper730 (May 16, 2019)

F
 Fighterguy


Unsure, the AGM-45 was first fielded it seemed in a semi-prototype basis in 1962, and I think it used some of the Corvus guts.


----------



## GreenKnight121 (May 17, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> F
> Fighterguy
> 
> 
> Unsure, the AGM-45 was first fielded it seemed in a semi-prototype basis in 1962, and I think it used some of the Corvus guts.



Looks like Shrike was under development about 2 years before Corvus was canceled - while much shorter-ranged, Shrike had a standard form-factor, and was closely-related to an in-service missile, thus greatly simplifying development, integration, and use.

It would seem to be a more-versatile weapon than Corvus - much better suited to a tactical environment, and with a weight of less than 1/4 of Corvus, more could be carried in a suppression role - and it could be carried without significantly reducing ordnance payload in a self-escort role.

Corvus seems to be best used to clear a path for strategic bombers, and a B-58 carrying 4 ASM-N-8 on the 4 wing-root weapons stations (originally intended for 4 x B43 2,000lb nuclear stores, and also later fitted for B61 700lb nuclear stores), and leading a B-58/B-70/B-52 strike package, would seem perfect.



Texas Instruments AGM-45 Shrike


> *Development of the Shrike began at the NWC (Naval Weapons Center) in 1958* under the designation *ASM-N-10*. The missile was intended to counter the threat of the then new Soviet S-75 surface-to-air missile system (known to the NATO as SA-2 _Guideline_) by homing on the emissions of the SA-2's "Fan Song" guidance radar. The ASM-N-10 was based on the airframe of the AAM-N-6/AIM-7C _Sparrow III_ missile, but had a larger warhead, smaller rocket motor, and smaller tail fins. In June 1963, the ASM-N-10 was redesignated as *AGM-45A*, and large-scale production of the initial AGM-45A-1 model for the USAF and the U.S. Navy began at Texas Instruments and Sperry Rand/Univac. It entered service with the Navy in 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 17, 2019)

GreenKnight121 said:


> Looks like Shrike was under development about 2 years before Corvus was canceled - while much shorter-ranged


That I didn't know, but I should point out that the Corvus started in 1955.


> It would seem to be a more-versatile weapon than Corvus - much better suited to a tactical environment, and with a weight of less than 1/4 of Corvus, more could be carried in a suppression role - and it could be carried without significantly reducing ordnance payload in a self-escort role.


Definitely true.


> Corvus seems to be best used to clear a path for strategic bombers, and a B-58 carrying 4 ASM-N-8 on the 4 wing-root weapons stations (originally intended for 4 x B43 2,000lb nuclear stores, and also later fitted for B61 700lb nuclear stores), and leading a B-58/B-70/B-52 strike package, would seem perfect.


The problem could be range, the B-58 wasn't power limited for the most part, but you needed more engine power to push to high speed.

That said, the ASM-N-8 or ASM-N-10 would have been useful on aircraft such as the B-57 Canberra or B-66 Destroyer.


----------

